# C Bangkaensis Flowering!



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

A bangkaensis flowered.

Didnt know its ID until it flowered. This plant was from the first batch i got from Kai 1 or 2 years back. I got everything mixed up and have no idea what is what.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice pic good job


----------

